# ati-drivers 8.14.13-r1 and gcc 3.4.4

## Metallic

Driver work fine, but dri don't work

```
name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.14.13 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so))

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.14.13 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so))

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

```

Help please  :Sad: 

----------

## RaZoR1394

1. Have you tried updating the opengl driver with

```
#opengl-update ati
```

 ?

2. Is the fglrx module loaded? Check if it is with

```
#lsmod
```

3. If it isn't try

```
#modprobe fglrx
```

and check the output.

4. Do you get any errors when compiling? Are you running amd64? Amd64 + GCC 3.4.4 + kernel 2.6.12 seems to have problems with the DRI part of the fglrx module. It's fixable though with copying a file from an older kernel source.

----------

## Metallic

All work, but I think I have same problems like on AMD64 + GCC 3.4.4 + kernel 2.6.12, only with DRI part of module, but i have Pentium-M. And how to fix this problem on AMD64, maybe it help?

----------

## Shaman

Me too.

----------

## RaZoR1394

You need to post your compile logs. If there is any problem related to a missing ioctl32.h file refer to THIS thread.

----------

## Metallic

```
>>> Source unpacked.

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7629: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:7639: warning: `pm_unregister_all' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:116)

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:128:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:56:48: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:57:6: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:58:41: warning: backslash and newline separated by space

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:511: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:513: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:565)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:533: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:564)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:564: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:568)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_verify_area':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:1441: warning: `verify_area' is deprecated (declared at include/asm/uaccess.h:105)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2650: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2868: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2871: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2873: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2875: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

Warning: could not find /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/.libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3.cmd for /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/libfglrx_ip.a.GCC3

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.14.13/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.12'
```

----------

## Metallic

It's troubles with gcc 3.4.4, i downgrade kernel to 2.6.11 and fglrx don't work.

```
libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.14.13 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so))

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.14.13 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so))

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so
```

And what to do?  :Sad: 

----------

## Metallic

I probe alternatives patch for kernel 2.6.12 but have same problem, all work, DRI don't work :'-(

----------

## RaZoR1394

According to your compile message you are NOT alone  :Smile: .

----------

## Metallic

I found a trouble,

```
emerge sys-libs/libstdc++-v3
```

and all work  :Smile:  DRI YES  :Smile: 

P.S. FIXED

----------

